# по желанию тех, кого



## JULLIA

Как сказать по-английски эту фразу?
"Она сочиняла стихи по желанию  тех, кого хорошо знала."
Можно ли ее сказать так: "She composed verses for the wishing of those who was well known  to her."
Нужно ли перед герундием "wishing" ставить артикль здесь?


----------



## LilianaB

What does this sentence mean, can you kindly explain. Do you mean she composed poetry because her friends or the people she knew wanted her to write poetry for them, or that people she knew ordered those poems?


----------



## JULLIA

1)Do you mean she composed poetry because her friends...?
 2)She composed verses because  the people she knew wanted her to write poetry for them.
3) )She composed verses because that people she knew ordered those poems?
I think all your examples are good for it. I just simply want to know,  could  the phrase "for the wishing of those who" be used to express  Russian phrase "по желанию тех,кого". If not, could you point the  grammatical mistake in this phrase or correct it?


----------



## gvozd

JULLIA said:


> "She composed verses for the wishing of those who was well known to her."



Она сочиняла стихи для поздравления тех, кто был хорошо известен ей.


----------



## JULLIA

Разве "the wishing" обозначает не желающие, или желание? Поэдравления?


----------



## LilianaB

Julia, I think it sounds strange. I don't know exactly what the problem is but it sounds really unnatural. You could say to the wishes of the people who knew her, but this is not that often used and does not sound too good either.


----------



## gvozd

JULLIA said:


> Разве "the wishing" обозначает не желающие, или желание? Поэдравления?



По желанию=by wish.


----------



## rusita preciosa

"for the wishing" does not mean anything.

She wrote poetry at the request of those whom she knew well. - this is as awkward as the initial Russian sentence, but pretty accurate.


----------



## JULLIA

"To the wishes" instead of "for the wishing" and "to the wish"?


----------



## JULLIA

'She wrote poetry at the request" is really not what I meant.


----------



## JULLIA

She composed verses by wish of those who was well known  to her."?


----------



## gvozd

JULLIA said:


> 'She wrote poetry at the request" is really not what I meant.



"По просьбе" и "по желанию" - это две большие разницы?


----------



## LilianaB

Maybe to satisfy the wishes of those who knew her.


----------



## JULLIA

gvozd said:


> "По просьбе" и "по желанию" - это две большие разницы?


Я спрашиваю можно ли так было написать или нет, и если нет,то почему? Я знаю, что можно по разному выразить одну мысль. Меня интересует "For the wishing" or "for the wish". Можно ли использовать "for" для"по"? Или только "at"?
Я знаю,что "the wishing" означает "желаюшие", так? Может ли "the wishing" означать "желание","желаемое" в зависимости от контекста?


----------



## gvozd

LilianaB said:


> Maybe to satisfy the wishes of those who knew her.



Боюсь, что русский перевод этой фразы будет звучать попросту странно.


----------



## JULLIA

LilianaB said:


> Maybe to satisfy the wishes of those who knew her.


"for the wishing" can mean  "for satisfying the wishes"?
But not "at the  wish" or "to the wish" or "at the wish"?


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> Боюсь, что русский перевод этой фразы будет звучать попросту странно.



Не странно...нет....очень даже завораживающе.


----------



## gvozd

JULLIA said:


> Я спрашиваю можно ли так было написать или нет, и если нет,то почему? Я знаю, что можно по разному выразить одну мысль. Меня интересует "For the wishing" or "for the wish". Можно ли использовать "for" для"по"? Или только "at"?
> Я знаю,что "the wishing" означает "желаюшие", так? Может ли "the wishing" означать "желание","желаемое" в зависимости от контекста?


 
Я почти готов признаться Вам в любви Вы такой яркий образец женской логики, что я уже с придыханием слежу за каждым Вашим постом. Вам принадлежит фраза:

'She wrote poetry at the request" is really not what I meant. ...Это совсем не то, что я имела в виду. И спустя несколько минут Вы пишете:

Я спрашиваю можно ли так было написать или нет, и если нет,то почему? Я знаю, что можно по разному выразить одну мысль.

Клянусь, я Вами очарован!


----------



## JULLIA

gvozd said:


> 'She wrote poetry at the request" is really not what I meant. ...Это совсем не то, что я имела в виду. И спустя несколько минут Вы пишете:


Я имела ввиду то, что мне не требуются сейчас примеры с другими словами. Спасибо за них, конечно. Но вот проблема в этой теме другая: "ни как можно спросить нечто подобное", а можно ли вообще спросить так, что бы это звучало как подобное тому,что вы сказали.


----------



## gvozd

JULLIA said:


> Я знаю,что "the wishing" означает "желаюшие", так?



Желающие в русском языке разные бывают... Желающий что-то получить - это одно, желающий (wishing) добра другому человеку - это другое. Кажется, Вы эти понятия спутали...


----------



## JULLIA

gvozd said:


> Желающие в русском языке разные бывают... Желающий что-то получить - это одно, желающий (wishing) добра другому человеку - это другое. Кажется, Вы эти понятия спутали...



Ничего я не спутала. Желающий и человек, желающий что-то..(слово одно тем не менее, просто как член предложения разный). Так может или нет? То,что в английском возможно, не факт, что и в русском "прокатит"
" the Wishing"-это желающие,желание? Ой, да я, согласна, что я там "спутала "что-то, (какая я плохая),но как это может отразится на правильном ответе-то?


----------



## gvozd

JULLIA said:


> Ничего я не спутала. Желающий и человек, желающий что-то..(слово одно тем не менее, просто как член предложения разный). Так может или нет? То,что в английском возможно, не факт, что и в русском "прокатит"
> " the Wishing"-это желающие,желание?




Убейте, не знаю, что это значит. The wishing tree - древо желаний. The wishing well - колодец желаний. Просто the wishing для меня полнейшая загадка


----------



## morzh

Wishing you well - желаю Вам колодца.


----------



## gvozd

morzh said:


> Wishing you well - желаю Вам колодца.



Именно так. Вы опережаете мою мысль...


----------



## JULLIA

Желаю вам колодец,раз уж на то пошло.


----------



## morzh

Желаю вам хорошее настроение, приятный день, удачный год, желаю вам счастье и благополучие, желаю вам здоровье. 
Желаю Вам Нобелевская Премия!

*ЖЕЛАТЬ,* -аю, -аешь; желающий; нсв.
* 1.* чего  (также с инф. или с придат. дополнит.).
 Стремиться к чему-л.; хотеть чего-л._ Ж. славы, успеха, признанья.__ Желаю знать ваше мнение.__ Не желаете ли кофейку?__ Ж. невозможного.__ Лучшего и ж. нельзя.__ Я не желаю с вами разговаривать!_
* 2.*_ (св._ пожелать). (кому-чему), чего  или с инф.
 Высказывать пожелания._ *Желаю вам всем счастья и благополучия!*_* Желаем вам доброго пути. Желаю здоровья! Желаю вам хорошего отдыха.*
* 3.* кого.
 Испытывать к кому-л. любовное влечение, страсть, вожделение._ Он желал её страстно, хотел обладать ею.__ Он любил и желал только эту женщину._ ◊ Оставляет желать многого (лучшего).
 Недостаточно хорош, неудовлетворителен, не соответствует требованиям. < Желающий, -его;_ м.;_ желающая, -ей;_ ж._ (1 зн.)._ Каждый ж. может получить эту книгу в библиотеке.__ Желающих выиграть слишком много!_ Желаемое, -ого;_ ср._ (1 зн.)._ Принимать ж. за действительное_
 (заблуждаться). Желание; Желанье (см.).


----------



## JULLIA

Это имеет какое-то отношение к вопросу (ответу на вопрос) ?


----------



## rusita preciosa

JULLIA said:


> "for the wishing" can mean "for satisfying the wishes"?
> But not "at the wish" or "to the wish" or "at the wish"?


None of these are normal English in your context (same for "by the wish" someone proposed earlier).

If you are dead set on using 'wish' in some form, I'm not sure what to suggest.

Ask English only.


----------

